# Seamless Face Frames?



## ssevey17 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm working on a few cabinets that are face framed with raisRd panel doors. I have a pocket hole jig which is what I used to join the face frames. However, they are not perfectly flat. I clamped the two ends together when I assembled them, but they didn't assemble perfectly flat. What would be the best way to flatten them for a seamless look? Sanding would take a lot of time so I'm thinking a card scraper or hand plane?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Sanding with a random orbit sander and 100 grit paper will take care of that in a hurry. I am assuming the shift is 1/32" or so. A hand plane will cause you headache where the grain changes directions. A card scraper I fear would take too long (good for smoothing but not much more).

In the future you may want to clamp both the rail and stile to a flat workbench before running in the screws.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

How far off are they? I've used the ROS like Willie said, and it works fine. I had one instance where it was a bit more off, I used a smoothing plane cross-grain on the ends of a stile to get it close, then use the ROS to finish it off, but that can be risky depending on the wood type and grain direction.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

No question about it: hand plane.

All that dust…....oy

Watch that grain direction!


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

I got one of those big steel plates http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-KKS-KLBKSYS-Heavy-Duty-Bench-System/dp/B001DCEN3O/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1447292139&sr=1-2-fkmr1&keywords=craig+jig+bench+clamp . mounted it into a solid core door .this was an improvement . have you tried adding a biscuit for allignment . I think the most important thing is to take the time to set-up .Seems like it hasn't been a problem like when I first stared using pocket screws .


----------

